# Cricket



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well it came good in the end and then some!

Bowling out India in Mumbai for 100 to win by 212 runs and square the series with half the 1st team at home must be one of the best results away from home england have ever had!

Well done freddie and the boys, almost makes up for losing in Pakistan.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What a brilliant result .... I wonder if Vaughn could have raised the troops to do this?

Apparently Freddie played Johnny Cash's "Ring of Fire" in the dressing room to help get everybody motivated


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> "Ring of Fire"


Might suit Clare Balding?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Indians must have had piped Carpenters to collapse like they did.

Freddie must have had 3 Weetabix


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

JoT said:


> "Ring of Fire"


This was after the Vindaloo?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Phall


----------

